# fit bikes flow street



## fall guy (10. September 2006)

kann jemand was zu dem rad sagen ob der rahmen hält un es sich lohnt es zu kaufen
thx


----------



## Molox (10. September 2006)

jo ist gut
kaufen!
und maul halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fall guy (10. September 2006)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> jo ist gut
> kaufen!
> und maul halten


soll ich "das bild" nochma posten


----------



## Molox (10. September 2006)

bist du etwa doof?


----------



## King Jens one (10. September 2006)

übergeiles rad, ich find das beste komplettrad was es so gibt! Muss sich halt nur abfinden das du nie bremse fahren kannst.


----------



## fall guy (10. September 2006)

das egal mmm ich denke wenn ich die kohle hab kuf ich mir das


----------



## DirtJumper III (10. September 2006)

der flow rahmen soll ja nich gerade schlecht sein also kannste damit denk ich mal keinen fehler machen..


----------



## >>Bullet<< (10. September 2006)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> jo ist gut
> kaufen!
> und maul halten



das is echt peinlich


----------



## Nepommuck (10. September 2006)

das rad ist schön und nett aufgebaut, allerdings kann ich nirgendwo einen preis in d finden.

deine signatur ist s c h e i ß e


----------



## Wasserflasche (11. September 2006)

Preis so um 600. Wenn man ein Komplettbmx will, dann würde ich auch auf jeden Fall das nehmen.


----------

